# wreck fishing rods



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

whats the best all around wreck fishing rod for ocean and bay wreck fishing. I want a rod to cover all conditions. will be using braided line.Any help would be great thanks


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

How much weight you dropping & how deep of water? I just built 4 Seeker CJB60's for Cato, he likes 'em.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the Offshore Extreme Freestyle Trigger Jigging Stick from BPS. Model OE66MHT rated for 50-100 lb braid. It's really light and sensitive. It handles a 10 oz sinker with no problem.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got the same one that Fishbait has and love it as well. It is so wicked light that you wouldn't believe the ratings on it at first. In fact, I've got 1oz rods thicker and heavier. However, it worked very well holding 8oz canonballs on a recent trip. I never had to go to 10oz like Fishbait did on his previous trip, but I'm sure it worked out fine. You can really feel every little bump on the wreck. We both have it matched w/ a Tekota 500, and they look like they belong together (if you want to get a sense of scale). 

Hope that helps,
Chump


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

srg205 said:


> I want a rod to cover all conditions.


A rod that covers _all_ conditions is like a car that runs forever or a wallet that never runs out of money. There isn't a rod in the world, no matter how expensive, that will handle dropping a finesse 4oz snapper rig and a monster 32oz amberjack rig equally well (except maybe a handline...   ) Like Clyde said, how much weight do you anticipate you'll be dropping and how deep is the water you'll be fishing the majority of the time? That should guide you in the right direction.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

well the reason i asked is cause i dont know never been but trying to go.But not sure how much weight ill need to hold bottom.im trying to fish for tile fish,seabass,tog and whatever else they catch.Im guessing ill need 2 different rods 1 for tile fish and 1 for seabass and tog ?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That's exactly the type fishing Ricky's doing on the Free Agent. 100 feet or so for the bass, 200+ for the Tiles. I gave him a couple of those Seekers to try last winter. He ordered 4 more after fishing with them a couple of times. 10-16 oz is the norm, depending on current.


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

thx all for the info


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Srg205,

In those conditions (10-16) I don't think the BPS freestyle jigging stick is your rod then. I know it'll do 10, but you'll be pushing it at 12. 16 is out of the question. But if you search back, one of my fishing buddies FingersAndClaws posted the same question when he was looking for a complete-solution wreck fishing rod, and what AtlantaKing said is true, you just can't have it all in one rod. But then again, what fun would that be, if we just needed one fishing rod for the rest of our lives?

If you go the custom route, another fishing buddy bought one that was acid wrapped. It was a lot more stable.

Hope that helps,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> A rod that covers _all_ conditions is like a car that runs forever or a wallet that never runs out of money.


Holy goodness. I didn't know you were the resident poet?  . . . or did you get that from a fortune cookie?  hahahaha


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Holy goodness. I didn't know you were the resident poet?  . . . or did you get that from a fortune cookie?  hahahaha


I'm a man of many talents  
_____________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer and Resident Poet*


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

*what AtlantaKing said is true, you just can't have it all in one rod. But then again,*

lol yeah i know i cant get a rod to cover all conditions but i was looking for a answer that would cover a wide range of conditons as wide as i could get. thanks for all the replys


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just buy three rods and be done with it...... .


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

For general nearshore Mid-Atlantic bottom fishing, where the fish targeted are typically seabass, tog, flounder, bluefish, and maybe a tile or two thrown in, a good rod that handles 8-12oz should suffice. A good foundation to start is a Calstar 700H (7'), 800H (8'), a GUSA 70 Monster Mag (7') or 80 Monster Mag (8'), wrapped with Fuji BLRLG or LRSG guides. 

Those four blanks are usually fished with 65lb braid and can comfortably handle 16oz of weight, but still have the sensitivity for good bite detection. A rod built on one of those 4 blanks will be slight overkill for the spring/summertime inshore seabass that's caught in MD and DE as well as the smaller tog around, but will detect those bites just fine. It will handle the big tog and the big wintertime offshore seabass very well, as well as the majority of the deep water tilefish and wreckfish you're likely to hook. 

A rod custom wrapped on a Calstar or a GUSA blank with the Hardloy (BLRLG) guides should run in the neighborhood of around $250, and wrapped with Silicon Carbide (LRSG) guides probably $50 more. Not cheap compared to an off the rack, but for a rod that comes close to handling 95% of the fish in Mid-Atlantic waters, that'd be my choice. Just my 2 cents


----------

